# Die PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln



## DFens (17. Januar 2001)

*Die PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

Wir kennen sie, wir befolgen sie: Die Community Überlebens-Regeln.
Es ist an der Zeit, diese niederzuschreiben. Mögen sie uns leiten und einem jedem unter uns helfen, seinen Platz in der PCG-Community zu finden.


1. Verschwörungen überall
 Alle sind gegen dich? Die Ursache kann unmöglich darin liegen, daß du ein Idiot bist. Nein, die anderen User, die Admins, der Bundesnachrichtendienst, die Kommunisten - alle haben sich gegen dich verschworen. Aber du kämpfst für eine gerechte Sache.

2. Erzähle allen, wie intelligent du bist
 Warum intelligente Argumente benutzen, um den anderen zu beweisen, wie clever du bist, wenn du es ihnen einfach sagen kannst? "Ich habe mein Abitur mit einer 0,9 bestanden und studiere seit 3 Semestern mit einem Mensa-Stipendium an der Sorbonne. Außerdem weiß ich, wie man Presbyopie buchstabiert."

3. Zwinge die anderen, ihre Behauptungen zu belegen
 "Sacrifice soll eine bessere Graphik haben als Dune2? Solange heise.de dazu keine Newsmeldung rausgegeben hat, akzeptiere ich diese Behauptung nicht."

4. Drohe mit Klagen
 Die Androhung einer Klage zeigt stets, wer wirklich am längeren Hebel sitzt. "Indem er mir gesagt hat, daß ich diesen Thread im falschen Forum eröffnet habe, hat DFens mich beleidigt, verleumdet und in meiner persönlichen Freiheit beschnitten. Ich sehe dich vor Gericht, DFens!"

5. Verwende Fremdsprachen
 Englisch ist gut, Latein ist besser. Benutze zumindest eine Abkürzung in einer Fremdsprache in jedem deiner Beiträge.
 Die Verwendung der deutschen Sprache in deiner Signatur enttarnt dich als Newbie.

6. Lache über alles, was die anderen schreiben.
 Ein gutes "Muahahahahahahah" schüchtert jeden Diskussionsgegner augenblicklich ein.

7. Setze Behauptungen über deine Diskussionsgegner in die Welt
 Es ist wichtig, daß diese sich ehrlich anhören. Verwende das Wort >offensichtlich<. "Offensichtlich ist DFens ein Aufschneider, der in seinem ganzen Leben kein RPG durchgespielt hat."

8. Benutze den Smiley zu deinem Vorteil
 Du kannst die anderen mit jedem Schimpfwort belegen, solange du nur am Schluß einen Smiley einfügst. Bei wirklich üblen Attacken stelle ein "Keine Flames, bitte" hintenan. Wenn du trotzdem attackiert wirst, beschimpfe sie, da sie nicht fähig sind, Sarkasmus zu erkennen, wenn sie ihn sehen.

9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."

10. Spamme
 Wenn du es gelegentlich tust, nimmt es dir niemand übel. Wenn du es ausschweifend tust, wirst du zu einer Community-Legende.

11. Beschuldige deine Gegner der Zensur
 Es ist dein Recht als freier Mensch, zu posten was du willst. Die im Grundgesetz garantierte Redefreiheit deckt auch Links zu illegalen Seiten, ausschweifende Flamewars und Diablo 2-Postings im Sportforum ab. Jeder, der dir dieses Recht verwehren will, ist entweder ein Kommunist, ein Faschist, oder beides.

12. Im Zweifel: Beleidigen
 Falls dir die obigen Regeln allesamt entfallen sind, erinnere dich an diese. Irgendwann während deiner Zeit in dieser wundervollen Community wirst du dich in einem Flamewar mit jemandem befinden, der besser ist als du. Dieser jemand wird all deine Lügen entlarven, deine Argumente in Stücke reißen und dich ganz allgemein wie einen Riesentrottel aussehen lassen. An diesem Punkt bleibt dir nur noch eines zu tun: Beileidige den Mistkerl!!! "Oh wirklich? Na wenigstens bin ich nicht so ein *zensiert* wie du!"


Sincerely,
DFens


----------



## pirx (17. Januar 2001)

**

:1. Verschwörungen überall
: Alle sind gegen dich? Die Ursache kann unmöglich darin liegen, daß du ein Idiot bist. Nein, die anderen User, die Admins, der Bundesnachrichtendienst, die Kommunisten - alle haben sich gegen dich verschworen. Aber du kämpfst für eine gerechte Sache.
Ich bin sicher dass das so ist *nervös umblick* 
:
:2. Erzähle allen, wie intelligent du bist
: Warum intelligente Argumente benutzen, um den anderen zu beweisen, wie clever du bist, wenn du es ihnen einfach sagen kannst? "Ich habe mein Abitur mit einer 0,9 bestanden und studiere seit 3 Semestern mit einem Mensa-Stipendium an der Sorbonne. Außerdem weiß ich, wie man Presbyopie buchstabiert."
:
:3. Zwinge die anderen, ihre Behauptungen zu belegen
: "Sacrifice soll eine bessere Graphik haben als Dune2? Solange heise.de dazu keine Newsmeldung rausgegeben hat, akzeptiere ich diese Behauptung nicht."
Was findest du eigentlich besser, 3DFX oder Nvidia???????????
:
:4. Drohe mit Klagen
: Die Androhung einer Klage zeigt stets, wer wirklich am längeren Hebel sitzt. "Indem er mir gesagt hat, daß ich diesen Thread im falschen Forum eröffnet habe, hat DFens mich beleidigt, verleumdet und in meiner persönlichen Freiheit beschnitten. Ich sehe dich vor Gericht, DFens!"
:
:5. Verwende Fremdsprachen
: Englisch ist gut, Latein ist besser. Benutze zumindest eine Abkürzung in einer Fremdsprache in jedem deiner Beiträge.
: Die Verwendung der deutschen Sprache in deiner Signatur enttarnt dich als Newbie.
:
:6. Lache über alles, was die anderen schreiben.
: Ein gutes "Muahahahahahahah" schüchtert jeden Diskussionsgegner augenblicklich ein.
:
:7. Setze Behauptungen über deine Diskussionsgegner in die Welt
: Es ist wichtig, daß diese sich ehrlich anhören. Verwende das Wort >offensichtlich<. "Offensichtlich ist DFens ein Aufschneider, der in seinem ganzen Leben kein RPG durchgespielt hat."
:
:8. Benutze den Smiley zu deinem Vorteil
: Du kannst die anderen mit jedem Schimpfwort belegen, solange du nur am Schluß einen Smiley einfügst. Bei wirklich üblen Attacken stelle ein "Keine Flames, bitte" hintenan. Wenn du trotzdem attackiert wirst, beschimpfe sie, da sie nicht fähig sind, Sarkasmus zu erkennen, wenn sie ihn sehen.
Ich verklage dich ! Ich bin ger sarkastisch, aber wenn das niemand schnallt, dann bin ich zu intelligent. Wir sehen uns vor Gericht, DFens !
:
:9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."
:
:10. Spamme
: Wenn du es gelegentlich tust, nimmt es dir niemand übel. Wenn du es ausschweifend tust, wirst du zu einer Community-Legende.
:
:11. Beschuldige deine Gegner der Zensur
: Es ist dein Recht als freier Mensch, zu posten was du willst. Die im Grundgesetz garantierte Redefreiheit deckt auch Links zu illegalen Seiten, ausschweifende Flamewars und Diablo 2-Postings im Sportforum ab. Jeder, der dir dieses Recht verwehren will, ist entweder ein Kommunist, ein Faschist, oder beides.
Eben, ein Ausländer halt !
:
:12. Im Zweifel: Beleidigen
: Falls dir die obigen Regeln allesamt entfallen sind, erinnere dich an diese. Irgendwann während deiner Zeit in dieser wundervollen Community wirst du dich in einem Flamewar mit jemandem befinden, der besser ist als du. Dieser jemand wird all deine Lügen entlarven, deine Argumente in Stücke reißen und dich ganz allgemein wie einen Riesentrottel aussehen lassen. An diesem Punkt bleibt dir nur noch eines zu tun: Beileidige den Mistkerl!!! "Oh wirklich? Na wenigstens bin ich nicht so ein *zensiert* wie du!"
:
:
incerely,
Fens


----------



## spreussel (17. Januar 2001)

*REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

Jawohl,ich bin dafür, diese Regeln in die Nettiquette mit zu übernehmen.

Ich danke DFens für seine Mühe, habe aber doch die leisen Bedenken, daß sich mindestens 25 User wortwörtlich an diese regeln halten werden, da sie Sarkasmus mit Orgasmus verwechseln...

Trotz alledem...


----------



## Joker (17. Januar 2001)

*REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

:Wir kennen sie, wir befolgen sie: Die Community Überlebens-Regeln.
:Es ist an der Zeit, diese niederzuschreiben. Mögen sie uns leiten und einem jedem unter uns helfen, seinen Platz in der PCG-Community zu finden.
:
:
:1. Verschwörungen überall
: Alle sind gegen dich? Die Ursache kann unmöglich darin liegen, daß du ein Idiot bist. Nein, die anderen User, die Admins, der Bundesnachrichtendienst, die Kommunisten - alle haben sich gegen dich verschworen. Aber du kämpfst für eine gerechte Sache.
:
:2. Erzähle allen, wie intelligent du bist
: Warum intelligente Argumente benutzen, um den anderen zu beweisen, wie clever du bist, wenn du es ihnen einfach sagen kannst? "Ich habe mein Abitur mit einer 0,9 bestanden und studiere seit 3 Semestern mit einem Mensa-Stipendium an der Sorbonne. Außerdem weiß ich, wie man Presbyopie buchstabiert."
:
:3. Zwinge die anderen, ihre Behauptungen zu belegen
: "Sacrifice soll eine bessere Graphik haben als Dune2? Solange heise.de dazu keine Newsmeldung rausgegeben hat, akzeptiere ich diese Behauptung nicht."
:
:4. Drohe mit Klagen
: Die Androhung einer Klage zeigt stets, wer wirklich am längeren Hebel sitzt. "Indem er mir gesagt hat, daß ich diesen Thread im falschen Forum eröffnet habe, hat DFens mich beleidigt, verleumdet und in meiner persönlichen Freiheit beschnitten. Ich sehe dich vor Gericht, DFens!"
:
:5. Verwende Fremdsprachen
: Englisch ist gut, Latein ist besser. Benutze zumindest eine Abkürzung in einer Fremdsprache in jedem deiner Beiträge.
: Die Verwendung der deutschen Sprache in deiner Signatur enttarnt dich als Newbie.
:
:6. Lache über alles, was die anderen schreiben.
: Ein gutes "Muahahahahahahah" schüchtert jeden Diskussionsgegner augenblicklich ein.
:
:7. Setze Behauptungen über deine Diskussionsgegner in die Welt
: Es ist wichtig, daß diese sich ehrlich anhören. Verwende das Wort >offensichtlich<. "Offensichtlich ist DFens ein Aufschneider, der in seinem ganzen Leben kein RPG durchgespielt hat."
:
:8. Benutze den Smiley zu deinem Vorteil
: Du kannst die anderen mit jedem Schimpfwort belegen, solange du nur am Schluß einen Smiley einfügst. Bei wirklich üblen Attacken stelle ein "Keine Flames, bitte" hintenan. Wenn du trotzdem attackiert wirst, beschimpfe sie, da sie nicht fähig sind, Sarkasmus zu erkennen, wenn sie ihn sehen.
:
:9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."
:
:10. Spamme
: Wenn du es gelegentlich tust, nimmt es dir niemand übel. Wenn du es ausschweifend tust, wirst du zu einer Community-Legende.
:
:11. Beschuldige deine Gegner der Zensur
: Es ist dein Recht als freier Mensch, zu posten was du willst. Die im Grundgesetz garantierte Redefreiheit deckt auch Links zu illegalen Seiten, ausschweifende Flamewars und Diablo 2-Postings im Sportforum ab. Jeder, der dir dieses Recht verwehren will, ist entweder ein Kommunist, ein Faschist, oder beides.
:
:12. Im Zweifel: Beleidigen
: Falls dir die obigen Regeln allesamt entfallen sind, erinnere dich an diese. Irgendwann während deiner Zeit in dieser wundervollen Community wirst du dich in einem Flamewar mit jemandem befinden, der besser ist als du. Dieser jemand wird all deine Lügen entlarven, deine Argumente in Stücke reißen und dich ganz allgemein wie einen Riesentrottel aussehen lassen. An diesem Punkt bleibt dir nur noch eines zu tun: Beileidige den Mistkerl!!! "Oh wirklich? Na wenigstens bin ich nicht so ein *zensiert* wie du!"
:
:
incerely,
Fens

13. Argumentieren
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass du keine Argumente benötigst, weise den Gegner auf seine Rechtschreib- und Grammatik-Fehler hin.


BTW: muahahahahahaha (Siehe Regel 6) >>> cooler Thread


----------



## Xaero (17. Januar 2001)

*REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

Eine tolle Auflistung des Regelwerks. Das Problem ist nur, wie kriegst Du die richtigen Leute dazu, es auch zu lesen, denn die scheinen sich nicht besonders dafür zu interessieren, was andere schreiben, da es z.B. jede Woche einen neuen "Was findet ihr besser Q3A oder UT"-Thread etc. gibt.
Vielleicht kannst Du es noch in eine andere Form bringen, damit es ein Admin in den Hintergrund der Forum-Übersichtsseite einbaut oder als Banner oder so.  :o)


----------



## DFens (17. Januar 2001)

*RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

:13. Argumentieren
:Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass du keine Argumente benötigst, weise den Gegner auf seine Rechtschreib- und Grammatik-Fehler hin.

Ist als Ergänzung zu Regel 2 vermerkt.


TW: muahahahahahaha (Siehe Regel 6) >>> coo

Sehr gutes Beispiel. Neben Regel 6 wurde auch Regel 5 eingehalten.


----------



## DFens (17. Januar 2001)

*RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

:Eine tolle Auflistung des Regelwerks. Das Problem ist nur, wie kriegst Du die richtigen Leute dazu, es auch zu lesen, denn die scheinen sich nicht besonders dafür zu interessieren, was andere schreiben, da es z.B. jede Woche einen neuen "Was findet ihr besser Q3A oder UT"-Thread etc. gibt.
:Vielleicht kannst Du es noch in eine andere Form bringen, damit es ein Admin in den Hintergrund der Forum-Übersichtsseite einbaut oder als Banner oder so.  :o)

Vorschlag: ich erkläre mich selbstlos dazu bereit, diesen Thread jeden Tag duch mindestens ein Reply zu edeln und so oben in der Liste zu halten (vgl. Regel 10). *g*


----------



## RR (17. Januar 2001)

*REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

*lachtränen*
Der Preis für das beste Posting des Monats geht ganz klar an DFens!


----------



## Wurstbrot (17. Januar 2001)

*REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

*gratulier*

Warum fällt mir sowas nie ein? *grübel*


----------



## Bond007 (17. Januar 2001)

*RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

:*gratulier*
:
:Warum fällt mir sowas nie ein? *grübel*

Weil du nicht kreativ bist? *fg*


----------



## Wurstbrot (17. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

::*gratulier*
::
::Warum fällt mir sowas nie ein? *grübel*
:
:Weil du nicht kreativ bist? *fg*

Und das von dir... *lach*


----------



## jayjay (17. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

:::*gratulier*
:::
:::Warum fällt mir sowas nie ein? *grübel*
::
::Weil du nicht kreativ bist? *fg*
:
:Und das von dir... *lach*

hehe


----------



## Juliu (17. Januar 2001)

*Muahahahahahahah!!!Ofensichtlich ist DFens ein Angeber. Trotzdem: *regelaufschreib* - -nt- -*

:Wir kennen sie, wir befolgen sie: Die Community Überlebens-Regeln.
:Es ist an der Zeit, diese niederzuschreiben. Mögen sie uns leiten und einem jedem unter uns helfen, seinen Platz in der PCG-Community zu finden.
:
:
:1. Verschwörungen überall
: Alle sind gegen dich? Die Ursache kann unmöglich darin liegen, daß du ein Idiot bist. Nein, die anderen User, die Admins, der Bundesnachrichtendienst, die Kommunisten - alle haben sich gegen dich verschworen. Aber du kämpfst für eine gerechte Sache.
:
:2. Erzähle allen, wie intelligent du bist
: Warum intelligente Argumente benutzen, um den anderen zu beweisen, wie clever du bist, wenn du es ihnen einfach sagen kannst? "Ich habe mein Abitur mit einer 0,9 bestanden und studiere seit 3 Semestern mit einem Mensa-Stipendium an der Sorbonne. Außerdem weiß ich, wie man Presbyopie buchstabiert."
:
:3. Zwinge die anderen, ihre Behauptungen zu belegen
: "Sacrifice soll eine bessere Graphik haben als Dune2? Solange heise.de dazu keine Newsmeldung rausgegeben hat, akzeptiere ich diese Behauptung nicht."
:
:4. Drohe mit Klagen
: Die Androhung einer Klage zeigt stets, wer wirklich am längeren Hebel sitzt. "Indem er mir gesagt hat, daß ich diesen Thread im falschen Forum eröffnet habe, hat DFens mich beleidigt, verleumdet und in meiner persönlichen Freiheit beschnitten. Ich sehe dich vor Gericht, DFens!"
:
:5. Verwende Fremdsprachen
: Englisch ist gut, Latein ist besser. Benutze zumindest eine Abkürzung in einer Fremdsprache in jedem deiner Beiträge.
: Die Verwendung der deutschen Sprache in deiner Signatur enttarnt dich als Newbie.
:
:6. Lache über alles, was die anderen schreiben.
: Ein gutes "Muahahahahahahah" schüchtert jeden Diskussionsgegner augenblicklich ein.
:
:7. Setze Behauptungen über deine Diskussionsgegner in die Welt
: Es ist wichtig, daß diese sich ehrlich anhören. Verwende das Wort >offensichtlich<. "Offensichtlich ist DFens ein Aufschneider, der in seinem ganzen Leben kein RPG durchgespielt hat."
:
:8. Benutze den Smiley zu deinem Vorteil
: Du kannst die anderen mit jedem Schimpfwort belegen, solange du nur am Schluß einen Smiley einfügst. Bei wirklich üblen Attacken stelle ein "Keine Flames, bitte" hintenan. Wenn du trotzdem attackiert wirst, beschimpfe sie, da sie nicht fähig sind, Sarkasmus zu erkennen, wenn sie ihn sehen.
:
:9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."
:
:10. Spamme
: Wenn du es gelegentlich tust, nimmt es dir niemand übel. Wenn du es ausschweifend tust, wirst du zu einer Community-Legende.
:
:11. Beschuldige deine Gegner der Zensur
: Es ist dein Recht als freier Mensch, zu posten was du willst. Die im Grundgesetz garantierte Redefreiheit deckt auch Links zu illegalen Seiten, ausschweifende Flamewars und Diablo 2-Postings im Sportforum ab. Jeder, der dir dieses Recht verwehren will, ist entweder ein Kommunist, ein Faschist, oder beides.
:
:12. Im Zweifel: Beleidigen
: Falls dir die obigen Regeln allesamt entfallen sind, erinnere dich an diese. Irgendwann während deiner Zeit in dieser wundervollen Community wirst du dich in einem Flamewar mit jemandem befinden, der besser ist als du. Dieser jemand wird all deine Lügen entlarven, deine Argumente in Stücke reißen und dich ganz allgemein wie einen Riesentrottel aussehen lassen. An diesem Punkt bleibt dir nur noch eines zu tun: Beileidige den Mistkerl!!! "Oh wirklich? Na wenigstens bin ich nicht so ein *zensiert* wie du!"
:
:
incerely,
Fens


----------



## DFens (17. Januar 2001)

*Du hörst von meinem Anwalt, Mistkerl ;-)  [-nt-]*


----------



## Bond007 (18. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

:::*gratulier*
:::
:::Warum fällt mir sowas nie ein? *grübel*
::
::Weil du nicht kreativ bist? *fg*
:
:Und das von dir... *lach*

ok, wir sind beide nicht kreativ
zufieden? *g*


----------



## Xaero (18. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

::Eine tolle Auflistung des Regelwerks. Das Problem ist nur, wie kriegst Du die richtigen Leute dazu, es auch zu lesen, denn die scheinen sich nicht besonders dafür zu interessieren, was andere schreiben, da es z.B. jede Woche einen neuen "Was findet ihr besser Q3A oder UT"-Thread etc. gibt.
::Vielleicht kannst Du es noch in eine andere Form bringen, damit es ein Admin in den Hintergrund der Forum-Übersichtsseite einbaut oder als Banner oder so.  :o)
:
:Vorschlag: ich erkläre mich selbstlos dazu bereit, diesen Thread jeden Tag duch mindestens ein Reply zu edeln und so oben in der Liste zu halten (vgl. Regel 10). *g*


----------



## Dark_Lord (18. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:REie PCG-Community Überlebens-Regeln*

::::*gratulier*
::::
::::Warum fällt mir sowas nie ein? *grübel*
:::
:::Weil du nicht kreativ bist? *fg*
::
::Und das von dir... *lach*
:
:ok, wir sind beide nicht kreativ
:zufieden? *g*

na ja, ich gesell mich mal zu euch


----------



## UT_Voodoo_01 (18. Januar 2001)

*Community-Überlebens-Regeln*

*rofbtc*

Muahahahahahaha

Hi DFens!

Auch wenn die Kommunisten anderer Meinung sind: ich kann da RR eigentlich nur zustimmen!!! Diesen Titel hast Du Dir verdient! Geil gemacht - nur weiter so!  Offensichtlich bist Du sehr spaßig! Und wer anderer Meinung ist, wird von mir verklagt! *lol* Veni, vidi, vici!

CU

UT-Voodoo


----------



## mithrandir (20. März 2002)

*Öhm..*



> 9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."



Öhm.. Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und damit DFens' Thread wiederbelebt


----------



## Shadowbreaker (20. März 2002)

*AW: Öhm..*



> > 9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."
> 
> 
> 
> Öhm.. Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und damit DFens' Thread wiederbelebt



Huch :o


----------



## Sophokles (20. März 2002)

*AW: Öhm..*



> > 9. Solltest du jemals etwas übertrieben Dummes gepostet haben und es später bereuen - mache dir keine Gedanken. Behaupte einfach, daß du es nicht warst. "Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und dann den Beitrag abgesetzt. Ihr solltet endlich die Sicherheit in dieser Community erhöhen."
> 
> 
> 
> Öhm.. Jemand hat meinen Account geknackt und damit DFens' Thread wiederbelebt



Also wer macht denn sowas? *unschuldigguck*


----------

